# Why won't my DPP use Lens Data?



## TexPhoto (Feb 12, 2014)

Cannon's DPP Lens Data Feature corrects for Aberation and other things using Canon's own measurements and algorithms. Great, but for my 2 most used lenses, 24-70 IS II, and 70-200 f2.8 IS II, it always says the lens data is not available. I have added and deleted the lens data at least 10 times, updated DPP to it's latest version and still is says Lens Data not available. It does work with my 24-105mm f4 IS.




Screen Shot 2014-02-11 at 11.55.56 PM by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2014)

Works fine for me, I just downloaded and installed both of them to my PC. Perhaps the Canon site was down for a while. Try it again. The 24-70 mk II file is 17 MB, the 70-200 MK II file is 25 MB


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Works fine for me, I just downloaded and installed both of them to my PC. Perhaps the Canon site was down for a while. Try it again. The 24-70 mk II file is 17 MB, the 70-200 MK II file is 25 MB



I have downloaded the lens profile at least 10 times. Updated DPP using the latest updates. It's no problem to download them. DPP just doesn't use them.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 13, 2014)

OK, after 2X removing and reinstalling (from my 5DIII disk) and updating, I reinstalled from my 7D disk (4years old) updated that, and it works! No idea why that would be different.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> OK, after 2X removing and reinstalling (from my 5DIII disk) and updating, I reinstalled from my 7D disk (4years old) updated that, and it works! No idea why that would be different.


 
It sounds like a corrupted file that was replaced by the 7D version. computers can get bad files that are not updated or replaced because the newer version did not change them.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 13, 2014)

You can go to the Canon site and download all the updaters for DPP and the rest of the software.
That should get you updated to current versions. good luck


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 14, 2014)

jprusa said:


> You can go to the Canon site and download all the updaters for DPP and the rest of the software.
> That should get you updated to current versions. good luck



 Every one of my posts mentions that I updated to the latest version. But thanks.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been having the exact same issue. My 70-200 f2.8 VII is OK but my 24-70 VII will not work. I'll try the fix. Thanks


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 20, 2014)

Ma


digital paradise said:


> I've been having the exact same issue. My 70-200 f2.8 VII is OK but my 24-70 VII will not work. I'll try the fix. Thanks



Make sure your RAW files are the the largest size your camera can make with no compression. In the middle of this I somehow got a hold of some files that I had accidentally shot as RAW size Medium, and on those files it said Lens Data not available. Seems like it would be the same lens data, but it made a difference.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 21, 2014)

I had nothing but problems re-installng. The install went OK but every time I tried to update to 3.13.51 DPP crashed. I pulled out the disk that came with my 5D3 and the same thing.

DPP updater at Canon USA recognized my OXS as Mavericks. I must have repeated this about a dozen times. I then tried 10.9 option and the same thing. I finally tried 10.8 and it worked. I updated all my lenses and my 24-70II was accepted.


----------

